# اين الحقيقه ؟



## باحث 99 (30 مايو 2010)

السلام


انا تعبت تعبت تعبت تعبت

قرأت عن المسيحيه ولم افهمها ولا اعتقد ان الله سيعقدني في فهمها

انا مسلم سابق قرأت راي منتقدي الاسلام ورأيت ان الاسلام يوجه لله ابشع الالقاب فهو يعتبره ذكر ويقارنه بالمخلوقات ويقولوت انه على كرسي ويقولون انه له يدين وكلتا اليدين يمين
ويقولون ان له ساق ,, ويقولون له انامل وعيون 
ويقول انه يطلب منهم اي شخص لايحكم بسنه محمد ان يقتل 
ويطلب منهم الزواج من 4 نساء مما يسبب العداوة والتشتت 


فانا قررت ,, ان احب الله واحترمه ولا اظلم احد وسأزني والعب قمار واشرب الخمر
المهم اني لن اعتدي على احد ولن اظلم اي شخص وا أحب الله والناس

والسبب طبعا اني خلاص لا اطيق فكرة الاديان ولا أستطيع ان اقتنع بامور لم اكن شاهد عليها ولايوجد دليل عليها
خصوصا واني انا لاديني 

فهل ممكن ادخل الملكوت رغم مانا عليه ؟ وهل يوجد نار في المسيحيه

اجيبوني فانا خائف من مابعد الموت رغم اني مقتنع بفساد الاسلام تحديدا


----------



## باحث 99 (30 مايو 2010)

قررت اترك الاديان واسلم امري لله واحبه واحترمه

لا اعتقد ولا استطيع اعتقد ان الله دكتاتوري وفرض علينا الدين بدون رأي لنا
لا اعتقد والاستطيع اعتقد ان الله حساس ويحرقنا في النار نتيجه تصرفات لاتنفعه ولا تضرة

الكمال الالهي يفرض ان لايغضب ويحرقنا نتيجه تفكير توصلت اليه عقولنا 
فعقلي يتصور ان الرب له الكمال المطلق 
وهذا يتعارض مع الاسلام تحديدا 
ولا اعرف هل يتعارض مع المسيحيه ام لا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 مايو 2010)

> *اجيبوني فانا خائف من مابعد الموت رغم اني مقتنع بفساد الاسلام تحديدا*




*أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. *

*هو الحق و الحياه*

*لا تخف من بعد الموت*

*أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا *

*من امن و اعتمد فقد خلص و من لم يؤمن يدن*

*بحيره النار و الكبريت لم يعدها الله للانسان ابدا و الا كان الها ظالما*

*انه اعدها لجنود الظلمه و ابليس الساقط و اعوانه و من اضل*

*اتبع الطريق و لن يكون لك مكان مع جنود الظلمه*

* وَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي كَانَ يُضِلُّهُمْ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ وَالْكِبْرِيتِ، حَيْثُ الْوَحْشُ وَالنَّبِيُّ الْكَذَّابُ. وَسَيُعَذَّبُونَ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. 
*​*
**​*
*تعبت*

*المسيح قال*

*تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلي الاحمال و انا اريحكم*

*احملوا نيري عليكم و تعلموا مني لاني متواضع ووديع القلب فتجدوا راحه لنفوسكم*

*بس دي اجابتي عليك اخي الكريم*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (30 مايو 2010)

باحث 99 قال:


> السلام
> 
> 
> انا تعبت تعبت تعبت تعبت
> ...



أخي الحبيب:

أنت لست لا ديني
بدليل انك تقولاحب الله والناس)
أنت تعرف في عمق قلبك أنه لا بد من وجود إله 

لكن مشكلتك(حسب ما فهمت انا الان):
أنك لا تعرف من هو هذا الاله
وما هو المطلوب منك تجاهه..........

أخي الحبيب:
هل فكَّرت بأنك لربما لديك فكرة خاطئة عن الرب الاله؟!

ما الذي لم تفهمه في المسيحية؟

نقطة نقطة حبيبي لو سمحت...
اتفضل...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (30 مايو 2010)

باحث 99 قال:


> السلام



*سلام ونعمة رب المجد التي تفوق كل عقل
*​



باحث 99 قال:


> انا تعبت تعبت تعبت تعبت


 
*يقول رب المجد :

تعالوا إلىّ يا جميع المتعبين  وثقيلى الأحمال ، وأنا أريحكم
متى 11 : 28
*​


باحث 99 قال:


> قرأت عن المسيحيه ولم افهمها ولا اعتقد ان الله سيعقدني في فهمها



*حضرتك تقدر تسألنا هنا اي سؤال واحنا تحت امرك

دة غير معونة الله الأساسية في الفترة دي

بس صلي من كل قلبك وقول لربنا عرفني عليك يارب .. عرفني سبلك وطرقك .
*​




باحث 99 قال:


> انا مسلم سابق قرأت راي منتقدي الاسلام ورأيت ان الاسلام يوجه لله ابشع الالقاب فهو يعتبره ذكر ويقارنه بالمخلوقات ويقولوت انه على كرسي ويقولون انه له يدين وكلتا اليدين يمين
> ويقولون ان له ساق ,, ويقولون له انامل وعيون
> ويقول انه يطلب منهم اي شخص لايحكم بسنه محمد ان يقتل
> ويطلب منهم الزواج من 4 نساء مما يسبب العداوة والتشتت



*اخي الكريم يقول ملك المجد : 

من ثمارهم تعرفونهم.هل يجتنون من الشوك  عنبا او من الحسك تينا


من ثمار الإسلام تعرف الإسلام .. قتل وتحليل زواج و و وو و و ....
*​


باحث 99 قال:


> فانا قررت ,, ان احب الله واحترمه ولا اظلم احد وسأزني والعب قمار واشرب الخمر
> المهم اني لن اعتدي على احد ولن اظلم اي شخص وا أحب الله والناس



*إحترام الله يا اخي الكريم ليس بالزنى ولعب القمار وشرب الخمر

يقول معلمنا بولس : 

انتم هياكل الله وروح الله  ساكن فيكم  من يفسد هيكل الله يفسده

جسدك يا اخي الكريم هو هبة لك من الله ليس لك الحق فيه .. فهو كله لله
لذا قدمة لله دائما .

يقول معلمنا بولس في الرسالة لأهل رومية 

قدموا أجسادكم ذبيحة حية
 رومية 1 : 12 

قدم جسدك دائما كذبيحة لله في الطاعة .
*​


باحث 99 قال:


> والسبب طبعا اني خلاص لا اطيق فكرة الاديان ولا أستطيع ان اقتنع بامور لم اكن شاهد عليها ولايوجد دليل عليها
> خصوصا واني انا لاديني



*كل هذة الأفكار تستطيع ان تذهب بها في ليلة وحيدة للرب يسوع 
قل له يارب انت من قولت ان يأتوا اليك جميع المتعبين
قل له انا متعب جدا عرفني من انت 
وثق تمام الثقة انه لن يتركك
*​


باحث 99 قال:


> فهل ممكن ادخل الملكوت رغم مانا عليه ؟ وهل يوجد نار في المسيحيه



*ببساطة يا اخي الكريم 

ملكوت الله كما يقول بولس الرسول : 
لان ليس ملكوت الله أكلاً و شربا بل هو بر و  سلام و فرح في الروح القدس
رومية  14 : 17

ملكوت الله تسبحة لله وفرحا معه دائما**
هل انت متقبل ان تكون بلا تسبيح لله طوال ايام حياتك ولعد موتك تقول يا الله ادخلني ملكوتك لافرح معك بتسبحتك ؟

هذا ليس منطقي ....

مفهوم الملكون والنار في المسيحية يتلخص ببساطة في : نحن من نختار هذا او ذاك
فلو كنت تقول يا الله انا لا اعترف بك او لا اؤمن بك كمخلص شخصي لي فانت بهذا قد إخترت الجحيم 
ولكن لو لك علاقة بالله وتقبلة في حياتك كمخلص لك من خطاياك وأوجاعك 
فانت إختارت الحياة مع الله وبالتالي بعد إنتقالك ( موتك ) ستعيش مع الله في ملكوته 

لا تعتبر الجحيم او النار عقابا .. فهي إختيارك
*​


باحث 99 قال:


> اجيبوني فانا خائف من مابعد الموت رغم اني مقتنع بفساد الاسلام تحديدا



*إستغل الليلة أخي الحبيب في الحديث مع الله من كل قلبك
أشعر بشدة معاناتك ولكن ثق ان طلبت الله من كل قلبك سيعرفط طرقه وسبله

وأي سؤال يعثر عليك لا تترد برهة في طرحة هنا وسنسعد بالرد جدا .

سلام الرب يسوع الذي يفوق كل عقل معك اخي الكريم
*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 مايو 2010)

> انا تعبت تعبت تعبت تعبت


المسيح بيقولك .
*(Matt 11:28) *تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ. 


> قرأت عن المسيحيه ولم افهمها ولا اعتقد ان الله سيعقدني في فهمها​


*(Matt 11:25) *فِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «أَحْمَدُكَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ رَبُّ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ، لأَنَّكَ أَخْفَيْتَ هذِهِ عَنِ الْحُكَمَاءِ وَالْفُهَمَاءِ وَأَعْلَنْتَهَا لِلأَطْفَالِ. 

بص حبيبى :

الموضوع صعب عندما تبدأ بدون اى معلومات عن تعامل الله مع البشر .

خلفيتك جعلتك غير مطلع على تعامل الله مع البشر من ايام ادم الى نوح الى ابراهيم الى موسى الى داود الى سليمان الى اشعياء وارميا ودانيال النبى .


المسيحية سهلة جدا . وهى امتداد لليهودية . ( كذب من قال ان اله المسيحية هو غير اله اليهودية )

ابدأ فى قراءة كلمة الله .. حتى تصل الى مقدار ولو قليل من فكر الله نحوك كانسان.​


> انا مسلم سابق قرأت راي منتقدي الاسلام .....


اترك العتيق .. وابحث عن الله الحقيقى .. اتطلع على اليهودية والمسيحية . ( ولا تظن انهما مختلفان ) 


> وسأزني والعب قمار واشرب الخمر
> 
> المهم اني لن اعتدي على احد ولن اظلم اي شخص​



وهل تظن ان الله سيكون سعيد بتوقفك انت عن البحث عن الله ؟؟؟

هل تظن ان الله سيكون سعيد عندما تحتقر جسدك وتزنى او تحتقر كرامتك ؟؟؟ انت مخلوق من اله طاهر وييجب ان تسعى لتكون هكذا طول حياتك القصيرة على الارض .

*(Matt 6:31) *فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا قَائِلِينَ: مَاذَا نَأْكُلُ؟ أَوْ مَاذَا نَشْرَبُ؟ أَوْ مَاذَا نَلْبَسُ؟ 

*(Matt 6:32) *فَإِنَّ هذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَا الأُمَمُ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هذِهِ كُلِّهَا. 

*(Matt 6:33)*لكِنِ اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَبِرَّهُ، وَهذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ. 


> والسبب طبعا اني خلاص لا اطيق فكرة الاديان​


كلمة اديان .. هى بسبب افعال وزيغان البشر .

اقصد :

الله واحد وطريقه واحد لا يتغير . 

اما البشر فاخترعوا لانفسهم طرق وهمية يقولون عنها انها اديان .

قال المسيح :
*(John 14:6) *قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. 

> ولا أستطيع ان اقتنع بامور لم اكن شاهد عليها ولايوجد دليل عليها


لا تظن ان طريق الله يشتمل على مجرد احداث خارقة حدثت فى اوقات معينة لناس معينة ... هذا خاطئ

ان الامور الخارقة تحدث حتى الان .. مع المؤمنين والملتصقين بالله الحقيقى.​

حتى الان نسمع عن معجزات تحدث .. اعمال خارقة غير متوقعة وليس لها تفسير .

لا تظن ان الله بعيد .. فالله اقرب اليك من قلبك . ولكنك فقط اخترت ان لا تراه او لا تعرف كيف تراه او لا تسعى لتراه .​


> خصوصا واني انا لاديني


اختر لنفسك اى اسم . المسيحية ليس دين بالمعنى المعروف . وانما الطريق الوحيد لله.



> فهل ممكن ادخل الملكوت رغم مانا عليه ؟ وهل يوجد نار في المسيحيه


كيف ستدخل الملكوت .. وانت اخترت ان تكون فى الظلام اقناء وجودك على الارض

*(John 3:19) *وَهذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ، لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً. 

*(John 3:20) *لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ السَّيِّآتِ يُبْغِضُ النُّورَ، وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى النُّورِ لِئَلاَّ تُوَبَّخَ أَعْمَالُهُ. 
*(John 3:21) *وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الْحَقَّ فَيُقْبِلُ إِلَى النُّورِ، لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُهُ أَنَّهَا بِاللهِ مَعْمُولَةٌ».



> اجيبوني فانا خائف من مابعد الموت رغم اني مقتنع بفساد الاسلام تحديدا



فقط اسعى لتتعرف على الله يا اخى . ساعتها هتحس ان فى حد ماشى معاك وبيشدك وانت مش شايفه . 
لا تظن اننا كبشر اغبياء نستطيع ان نصل لله الخالق بعقلنا المحدود هذا .​

قال المسيح
*(John 15:5) *أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ، لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئًا. 

فبالله نفسه .. نحن نصل اليه .

ابدأ فى الصلاة والدراسة لكى ما تجد الله يفتح لك الابواب التى تزيد فهمك واستيعابك لعمل مع البشر .

فالله يحبك ويريد ان تعرفه كما انه يعرفك. 



اتمنى ان تتواصل اكتر معانا .. واسال كما تريد فاحنا تحت امرك .. المهم تبدأ بقراءة الكتاب المقدس .
هل معاك كتاب مقدس ؟؟​


----------



## الياس السرياني (30 مايو 2010)

آآآآآآهااااااااا
يعني هلّأ بدينا شوي شوي نحط ايدنا عالوجع:



باحث 99 قال:


> قررت اترك الاديان واسلم امري لله واحبه واحترمه
> 
> 1)لا اعتقد ولا استطيع اعتقد ان الله دكتاتوري وفرض علينا الدين بدون رأي لنا
> 
> ...



لاحظ عزيزي الارقام في كلامك:

1)القضية عزيزي ليست قضية ديكتاتورية وفرض دين على البشر
في المسيحية:
الله رسم لك خطة خلاص قبل أن تولد
لأنه يعرف أنك ستخطئ
وهذه الخطة هي فداءك لأنك لا تملك ما تفدي نفسك به
وقد تممها هو بنفسه بواسطة الاقنوم الابن يسوع المسيح
(الله ظهر في الجسد)
وأعطاك الخلاص عطية مجانية كما قال بولس الرسول في رسالته الى رومية 3: 24
(متبررين مجانا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح)

مفهوم لحد الان؟!...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 مايو 2010)

> *قررت اترك الاديان واسلم امري لله واحبه واحترمه*




*اترك الاديان و تعالي للمسيح*

*انت قررت ان تترك الاديان*

*اترك الاديان الكاذبه و تعالي للمسيح*

*انت قررت تحب الله*

*الله محبه*

*انت قررت انك تسلم امرك لله*

*الرب حصني و حياتي فمما ارتعب*

*بس *

*ربنا معاك و يساعدك لاني مريت باكتر من كدا*

*دفعت التمن من صحتي و اعصابي شهور لحد امااااااااااااا ربنا ما قرر انه يتحنن عليا*

*سلامه اترك لك*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (30 مايو 2010)

*يا عزيزي هذا اعتقاد خاطئ ان هذه الخطايا لا تنفع ولا تضر الله*​ 
*الله يحزن من أجل خطيتك لأن روحك الساكن فيك نسمة حياة من الله التي نفخها في آدم يوم خلقه *​ 
*الله اخرج الحيوانات من الارض*
*لكن الانسان نفخ فيه نسمة حياة *​ 
*يقول معلمنا بولس*​ 
*انتم هيكل الله وروح الله ساكن فيكم من يفسد هيكل الله يفسده*​

*اصرخ يا عزيزي الي الرب و اطلب منه المعونة فسيسمع و يستجيب كما قال داوود النبي و الملك*​ 
*في ضيقي دعوت الرب و الي الهي صرخت , فسمع من هيكله صوتي و صراخي قدامه دخل أذنيه*​ 
*و اعط الرب فرصة يدخل حياتك و سلمه اياها لكي يغيرها*

*هكذا يقول الرب : هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي.*​ 
*و بما انك اليوم سمعت صوت الرب يدعوك فأحب أقولك *​ 
*اليوم إن سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم*​​


----------



## MACATHIUS (30 مايو 2010)

*اعلم يا اخى الحبيب ان الله لن يبعدك عن الأشياء التى تحبها بالقهر و التخويف و الكبت فهذا يتنافى مع الحرية التى منحها لك . فان كنت تخاف ان تضيع منك اشياء معينة او علاقات معينة او سلوكيات تحبها فاطمئن تماماً من هذه الناحية ..ان نعمة المسيح تجعلك اولا تحب الطهارة و العفة و تبغض كل اعمال الجسد سواء زنى او مشروبات او اى اعمال مماثلة و حينئذ تهرب انت.. انت نفس الشخص من هذه الأمور التى كنت تراها لذيذة.. فاستريح بالمسيح لأنه هيعاملك برفق شديد و لن يسبب لك اى تعب او الم او حرمان ..ثق بهذا الأمر لأننا لسنا تحت الناموس بل تحت النعمة و النعمة مفعول ليس ارضى بل قوة الهية سماوية تهد و تلجم سلطان الخطية.. اما عن الصلاة فاعلم انك مادمت صليت فالله سمع صلاتك مهما كانت ضعيفة و هو يعمل الآن و سترى نتيجة عمله لأنه يحبك جداً و يفهم فكرك المشتاق فاطمئن له لأنه حنون جداً و لكن الان انت عليك عملاً هو الصلاة بقلب و نفس راغبة فى الحق.
انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة من آمن بى و لو مات فسيحيا (السيد المسيح)*


----------



## باحث 99 (30 مايو 2010)

لكني اعتقد ان الله اسمى وارقى ان تكون له ردة فعل على افعالي معه

فعندما ازني فلم اظلم احد ,, وعندما اسكر فانا سأغلق كل الطرق المؤديه لخروجي من لغرفه

فلماذا يعذبني الله  وانا احبه واتوقع انه اعلى من وصف الاديان له ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 مايو 2010)

> فعندما ازني فلم اظلم احد ,, وعندما اسكر فانا سأغلق كل الطرق المؤديه لخروجي من لغرفه


 
بتظلم نفسك مش حد تاني​ 
انت فاكر انه عندما تزني او تسكر او حتي ايه مش بتؤذي احد​ 
لا بتؤذي حد مهم اوي​ 
انت نفسك​ 
عند ربنا اهم من اي حاجه​ 
ربنا فعلا اسمي من الاديان​ 
لان الرب في المسيحيه ليس كاي دين اخر​ 
الله محبه ​ 
 وبيتفاعل مع الانسان و بيحبه و عايزه معاه لدرجه انه فداااااااااه و بذل دمه في سبيله​ 
فيه تفاعل مع الانسان اعظم من كدا​ 
ما اعتقدش​ 
والله دا رايي ووجه نظري​ 
و ربنا يسوع المسيح ينور طريقك​ 
ارمي احزانك علي صليبه ​ 
سلامه اترك لك​


----------



## نغم (30 مايو 2010)

علاقتنا بالله علاقة اب بابناءه 
وهنا اسئلك سؤال لماذا عندما يقوم الطفل بعمل مؤذى يزعل منه ابوه واحيانا ويعاقبه 
مع العلم عندما يخطى الطفل لايتأذى الاب كما تقول 
فلماذا كل هذا الاهتمام من الاب عل ابنه المحبوب اذ يهتمن بصغيرته وكبيرته ويعمل دائما ان يرشد ابنه للصح كى يكون انسان ناجح فى المستقبل 
هذه هى علاقتنا باله علاقة اب بابناءه 

الاب الارضى المحدود يعامل اولاده بحنان ويرعاهم ويعلمهم ولايهملهم أ
فلا يكون الآب السماوى رعايته وحبه اعظم من الأب الارض؟


----------



## نغم (30 مايو 2010)

عنوان موضعك يااخى باحث اسمه  اين الحقيقة اذا تقبل الحقيقة حتى لو لم تتماشى مع رغباتك وانا اقول لك ماهى الحقيقة هى حقيقة ثابتة لكن انت ان انكرتها ستبقى حقيقة وستلاقى بعد الممات 

  اتمنى ان تقرا حتى النهاية ولايهم ان اقتنعت بهذه الحقيقة ام لا بقدر مايهم انك عرفت الحقيقة ومن الان وصاعدا انت المسؤال عن اختيارك

*«لاَ تُحِبُّوا الْعَالَمَ وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ. إِنْ أَحَبَّ أَحَدٌ الْعَالَمَ فَلَيْسَتْ فِيهِ مَحَبَّةُ الآبِ.» (يوحنا الأولى 15:2)* 

*يُعرف العالم في العهد الجديد على أنه مملكة مناهضة لله. إبليس يحكم المملكة، وكل غير المؤمنين شعبه. تُغري الإنسان عن طريق شهوة العيون، شهوة الجسد وتعظُّم المعيشة. يحاول الإنسان في هذا المجتمع أن يكون سعيداً من دون الله، واسم يسوع المسيح غير مرغوب فيه. يقول دكتور آرتشار عن العالم: «إنه جهاز منظم من العصيان، محبة الذات، وعداوة لله يتصف بها الجنس البشري في مقاومته لله.»*

*للعالم تسلياته الخاصة، سياسة، موسيقى، فنون، ديانة، أساليب تفكير وأنماط حياة. يطلب من الكل أن يتماشى معه ويكره كل من يرفض. وهذا يفسّر كراهية العالم للرب يسوع.*

*مات يسوع لكي يخلّصنا من العالم. صُلب العالم عنّا ونحن للعالم. تُعد خيانة من طرف المؤمن إن أحب العالم في أي من صُوَره. والحقيقة، كما يقولها يوحنا، أن كل من يحب العالم هو عدو لله.*

*المؤمنون ليسوا من العالم، لكنهم أُرسلوا إليه ليشهدوا ضده، ليشهّروا أعماله الشريرة، ويكرزوا بالخلاص منه بالإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح.*

*المؤمنون مدعوّون ليسلكوا منفصلين عن العالم. كان هذا في السابق أن يمتنعوا عن الرقص، المسرح، التدخين، السُكُر، لعب الورق والمقامرة. بل ويتضمن أكثر من ذلك. كثير ممّا يُشاهد على التلفزيون دنيويّاً، يثير شهوة العيون وشهوة الجسد. تعظّم المعيشة الدنيوية، سواء كبرياء الألقاب، الدرجات، الرواتب، التراث أو الأسماء اللامعة. حياة الترف دنيوية، سواء كانت القصور، ألوان الأطعمة والشراب، ملابس تجذب الإنتباه، الجواهر أو السيارات الفخمة. وكذا أيضاً حياة الراحة والمسرّات، الإنفاق الكثير على الرحلات البحرية، التسوّق، الرياضة والإستجمام. ربما طموحاتنا لأنفسنا ولأولادنا دنيوية، حتى حين نظهر بمظهر الروحانيين والأتقياء. وأخيراً ممارسة الجنس خارج الزواج دنيوي أيضاً. *
*فكلّما زاد إخلاصنا للرب وتملّكه لنا، يقل وقتنا للتسليات والمسرّات الدنيوية. قال أحدهم أن مقياس إخلاصنا للمسيح هو مدى انفصالنا عن العالم. كتب الشاعر ج. دِك يقول: *
*نحن غرباءٌ هنا، لا نشتهي بيتاً تعطينا على الأرض، بلْ قبراً،*
*قِطَعِ صليبِك روابِطُنا هنا، فأنت كَنزنُا في الحقلِ المشرقَ*​


----------



## Twin (30 مايو 2010)

باحث 99 قال:


> لكني اعتقد ان الله اسمى وارقى ان تكون له ردة فعل على افعالي معه
> 
> فعندما ازني فلم اظلم احد ,, وعندما اسكر فانا سأغلق كل الطرق المؤديه لخروجي من لغرفه
> 
> فلماذا يعذبني الله وانا احبه واتوقع انه اعلى من وصف الاديان له ؟


* لالالالالا*
*كده غلط كبير*

*كيف تفعل ما تقول ومن ثم تقول أنا بحب ربنا أزاي*
[q-bible] 
كَيْفَ تَقُولُ أُحِبُّكِ, وَقَلْبُكَ لَيْسَ مَعِي؟
[/q-bible]
*كيف تقول يارب يارب وأنت تفعل ما يبغضه ويحزنه ؟*

*فالله يحبك وقد خلقك علي صورته ومثاله لتحيا معه وتتمتع بعشرته فكيف تفعل ما لايرضيه ؟*

*دود النبي يقول ....*
[q-bible] 
إِلَيْكَ وَحْدَكَ أَخْطَأْتُ وَالشَّرَّ قُدَّامَ عَيْنَيْكَ صَنَعْتُ لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي أَقْوَالِكَ وَتَزْكُوَ فِي قَضَائِكَ.
[/q-bible]
*فكل خطيه تفعلها موجه لله وبها أنكار له ولحبه لك*

*فكيف تزني أو تسكر أو تنكر وتسرق وتقول أحب الله*
*من يحب الله يفعل وصاياه*
[q-bible] 
مَنْ قَالَ قَدْ عَرَفْتُهُ وَهُوَ لاَ يَحْفَظُ وَصَايَاهُ، فَهُوَ كَاذِبٌ وَلَيْسَ الْحَقُّ فِيهِ. 
وَأَمَّا مَنْ حَفِظَ كَلِمَتَهُ، فَحَقّاً فِي هَذَا قَدْ تَكَمَّلَتْ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ. بِهَذَا نَعْرِفُ أَنَّنَا فِيهِ: 
مَنْ قَالَ إِنَّهُ ثَابِتٌ فِيهِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنَّهُ كَمَا سَلَكَ ذَاكَ هَكَذَا يَسْلُكُ هُوَ أَيْضاً. 
أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، لَسْتُ أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً، بَلْ وَصِيَّةً قَدِيمَةً كَانَتْ عِنْدَكُمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ. الْوَصِيَّةُ الْقَدِيمَةُ هِيَ الْكَلِمَةُ الَّتِي سَمِعْتُمُوهَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ. 
أَيْضاً وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ، مَا هُوَ حَقٌّ فِيهِ وَفِيكُمْ، أَنَّ الظُّلْمَةَ قَدْ مَضَتْ، وَالنُّورَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ الآنَ يُضِيءُ.
[/q-bible]
*فلو كنت تحب الله بصدق ستفعل وصاياه وستتبع خطواته ..... كن صريح مع نفسك *​


----------



## حمورابي (30 مايو 2010)

*تحية
 كلمتين هم 
هل تؤمن ب يسوع المسيح هو كلمة الله الظاهر في الجسد لخلاص كل من وضع حملهُ عليه ِ 
نعم أمشي في الطريق الذي أعدهُ هو ( تخلص) 
لا لاتمشي بالطريق الذي أعدهُ هو (تهلك) *


----------



## باحث 99 (30 مايو 2010)

*من قال اني سأسرق ؟*

*في حال اني ازمي مع امرأه فهو برضاها*

*وفي حال اني اسكر فسأكون محافظ تماما على ان لا اعتدي على احد*

*اما القول بان الله داخلي فانا لا اؤمن بهذا الكلام ولا أصدقه*


----------



## باحث 99 (30 مايو 2010)

حمورابي قال:


> *تحية*
> *كلمتين هم *
> *هل تؤمن ب يسوع المسيح هو كلمة الله الظاهر في الجسد لخلاص كل من وضع حملهُ عليه ِ *
> *نعم أمشي في الطريق الذي أعدهُ هو ( تخلص) *
> *لا لاتمشي بالطريق الذي أعدهُ هو (تهلك) *


 

لماذا اهلك ولاانا لا اصدق بهذا الكلام ولا اقتنع ولااراه مقنع ابدا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 مايو 2010)

باحث 99 قال:


> *من قال اني سأسرق ؟*
> 
> *في حال اني ازمي مع امرأه فهو برضاها*
> 
> ...


 
*بص اخي الكريم*​ 
*انت في فتره ممانعه و صدمه من الاسلام و صدقني هصلي و هطلب لك *​ 
*بس انت ضحكتني اوي*​ 
*انت مش عايز تؤمن عشان عايز تزني(قانونا) او تسكر(بالعقل)*​ 
*مبررات هشه و ضعيفه بس اغلبنا عاوز مش يؤمن عشان يعمل كدا*​ 
*أنت في الحقيقه بتصارع نفسك*​ 
*صراع النور و الظلمه جواك*​ 
​ ​ 
*هتعمل ايه بعد اما تزهق من الخمره و الستات*​ 

*بعد عشرين سنه هتحس بالوحده و ضياع نفسك و كراهيه ذاتك*​ 
​
*فراغ و ملل و شعور بعدم الشبع العقلي الروحي*​ 
*فهمت بقي ليه ربنا مش عاوزك تعمل كدا*​ 
*عشان الي هتوصل له*​ 

*انت قد ادنت نفسك*​ 
*وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً. *​ 
*الله لن يدينك باكثر ما انت قد ادنت نفسك*​ 


*خد اقري السطر دا*​ 
*قَالَ الْجَاهِلُ فِي قَلْبِهِ: [لَيْسَ إِلَهٌ]. فَسَدُوا وَرَجِسُوا بِأَفْعَالِهِمْ. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً. *
*2 اَلرَّبُّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَشْرَفَ عَلَى بَنِي الْبَشَرِ لِيَنْظُرَ: هَلْ مِنْ فَاهِمٍ طَالِبِ اللهِ؟ *
*3 الْكُلُّ قَدْ زَاغُوا مَعاً فَسَدُوا. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. *​ 

*فهمت بقي ليه الناس بتقول ليس اله*​ 
*عموما الهنا واقف علي بابك يقرع*​ 
*و انت لا تريد ان تفتح له لانك احببت الظلمه و اعمالها اكتر صدقني*​ 
*الناس دايما تقول ليه ربنا يعذبنا و يحاسبنا و يرمينا زي البطاطس في النار*​ 
*احنا الي بنبقي حاكمين علي نفسنا و ادناها كما في الايه*​ 
*هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي*​ 
*المسيح قال لانكم لا تؤمنون بي تموتون في خطاياكم*​ 
*يا رب يسوع خد بايد الشخص الي اتخبط و ضاع بعد اما اكتشف الزيف و الكدب و الخداع الي اهلك الملايين*​ 
*ارجوع يا ربي*​ 
*باسمك بصلي *​ 
*آمين*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 مايو 2010)

باحث 99 قال:


> لماذا اهلك ولاانا لا اصدق بهذا الكلام ولا اقتنع ولااراه مقنع ابدا


 

*وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً. *


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (31 مايو 2010)

عزيزي با حث
سلام المسيح معك 
اللاديني مهما ابتعد وابتعد يبقى دائما يريد احد ان يتكل عليه وقت المصاعب ،يريد احدا ان يريحه ،يريد احد يحس به والله هو دائما معاك ومعانا ..

توما الذي عاصر السيد المسيح وكان من تلاميذه لم يؤمن بقيامة السيد المسيح الابعد ان راى اثار الصلب على يديه انظر ماذا قال له  وقال لك .. 
فسجد توما أمامه «وقال له: ربّي وإلهي، قال له يسوع: لأنك رأيتني يا توما  آمنت، *طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا*»(يو20: 28 و29).

عزيزي  نحن لم نرَ الرب يسوع بعيوننا المجردة، ولكننا نراه بعيون  الإيمان ونؤمن به بأنه ابن اللّه الوحيد ومخلّص العالم، 
انت لم تعش في زمن الانبياء ولا نحن ايضا ولكن الايمان لا ياتي عن طريق  العين فقط 
الايمان ياتي عن طريق السمع .. انظر ماذا قال لنا بولس الرسول 
رومية (10-17 ) اذا الايمان بالخبر ( بالسمع ) والخبر بكلمة الله ..

​اعمى اريحا سمع عن السيد المسيح وسمع عن معجزاته  فبدا يصرخ يا يسوع  ابن داود ارحمني فشفي وقام تبع المسيح ..
 اطلب الرب  من قلبك اصرخ بصوتك عاليا  طالبه فهو يسمع صراخنا ولن يتركنا حائرين..

سلام المسيح ينور طريقك ...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 مايو 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> بخصوص خوفك فانا اشفق عليك صراحة


 
ايماننا غير قائم علي الخوف يا سيد و لا علي الترهيب 



 يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 7 أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لِنُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً، لأَنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ فَقَدْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ وَيَعْرِفُ اللهَ. 




 يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 10 فِي هَذَا هِيَ الْمَحَبَّةُ: لَيْسَ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ، بَلْ أَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا، وَأَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ كَفَّارَةً لِخَطَايَانَا. 




 يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 16 وَنَحْنُ قَدْ عَرَفْنَا وَصَدَّقْنَا الْمَحَبَّةَ الَّتِي لِلَّهِ فِينَا. اللهُ مَحَبَّةٌ، وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ يَثْبُتْ فِي اللهِ وَاللهُ فِيهِ. 


#########
لا داعي لمثل هذا الكلام

سلام المسيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 مايو 2010)

*انا كاذبه *

*شكرا لك جزيلا علي مدحك و اطرائك علما بان موش انا الي مؤلفه الايات دي*

*علي اي حال موضوع العذاب انت ناقشته سلفا في موضوع مستقل باياته*

*فلما لا تفتح موضوعا اخرا*

*سلام*​


----------



## alaakamel30 (31 مايو 2010)

*أخى الملحد*
*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*
*عفوا اخى ولكنى اجد إستدلالك بأن الخوف هو سبب الإيمان بالله إستدلالا معيبا من عدة وجوه ألخصها كالتالى:*
*أولا: لا نستطيع ان نربط بين اليقين بالشىء والخوف منه،فيقينك بأنك حى لا يعنى أنك تخشى الحياة ويقينك بالموت لا يعنى أنك تخشى الموت ولكنك متيقن منهما لوجود دلائل عقلية وإدراكية على وجودهما.*

*ثانيا: أنت تطالب بالتحرر من الخوف وهو السبيل الوحيد من الإنصياع لفكرة وجود إله،هل حضرتك لا تخاف شيئا فى الحياة؟ وعلى سبيل المثال هل عدم خوفك من بطش الحكومة يعنى انها غير موجودة؟*

*ثالثا: الربط بين الخوف والألوهية حسب إعتقادك يجعل من كل ما تخشاه إله، فقد تكون ملحد لا تؤمن بوجود إله او تعبده ولكنك وفقا لمصادر خوفك فأنك تعبد السلطة لأنك تخشاها او المرض لأنك لا تستطيع التنبؤ بمسيرته إلخ...*

*رابعا: قولك ان التحرر من فكرة الإله تجعلك لا تخشى الموت ولا هو ما بعد الموت هو كلام لا صحة له،فأنت وبرغم نكرانك لوجود إله إلا أنك ما زلت تخشى الموت والدليل أنك حى حتى الان وتبذل كل وسعك فى الحفاظ على حياتك،فإذا كان ما بعد الموت يتساوى مع ما قبله فلماذا يصر الملحد على حياته.*

*خامسا: المسيحية لم تطلب منا ان نخاف من الله بل طلبت مننا أن نحبه، والمسيحية لم تهدد بالنار الأبدية بل قالت ان هذة النار أعدت من اجل إبليس وملائكته، وفقط هى تحذر الناس منها ولكنها لا تهددهم بها،فجملة التدخين ضار بالصحة ويؤدى للوفاة المكتوبة على علب السجائر هو قول صحيح علميا ونحن جميعا نعتبر الجملة توعية وتحذير ولا نعتبر ان وزارة الصحة تهددنا بالموت.*

*سلام ونعمة اخى الكريم


*


----------



## Alcrusader (31 مايو 2010)

*الإنسان حر أن يفعل ما يشاء.*
*يمكنك أن تلعب بالقمار، تمارس ما تشاء مع النساء، تشرب الكحول... شرط أن لا تؤذي أحد.*
*هذا ما يقوله الكثير من الشباب. وأنا أوافقهم و أنا معهم، ولكن الذي سيتأذى في النهاية هو كل شخص نفسه. هو لن يؤذي أحد إلا نفسه. هذا ما يحصل مع الذين يدمنون على هذا النوع من العيش. وأنا ضد هذا النوع من العيش تماماً.*

*أنا أؤمن أن الله غفور رحوم، ########### ولكنه سيعاقبك لو بقيت على خطاياك ولم تتعلم منها ولم تعرف أن فيها شئ من الخطأ.*

*#############*
*#############*

*أنت حر تختار كيف تعيش حياتك!! ووفق أي قواعد تسير من أجل أن تحصل على حياة منظمة، أما إذا كنت تفضل أن لا يكون هناك حدود وقواعد، فانك ستصل إلى مرحلة من حياتك ستجد فيها فراغ كبير - وبعض الندم على الأخطاء التي قمت بها- وليتك لم تفعلها أو توقفت لما كان بإمكانك أن تتوقف.*


----------



## أَمَة (31 مايو 2010)

باحث 99 قال:


> السلام
> 
> 
> انا تعبت تعبت تعبت تعبت
> ...


 

الأخ *باحث 99 *
أكبر صدمة يصاب بها الإنسان عندما يكتشف انه *قد خُدِعَ *في شخص أو في شيئ كان يؤمن به. وتكون ردة الفعل عادة متطرفة، كأن يرفض كل الأديان لأن اكتشف أنه كان يتبع دينا كاذبا.

المسيحية ليست دينا مِنْ الأديان. 

*المسيحية هي* *الطريق* *الى الله الحقيقي* الذي خلق السماء والأرصن وخلق البشر ليكونوا ابناءً له وليس عبيدا. 
*المسيحية هي* *الحق الذي به عرفنا الله الحقيقي* 
*المسيحية هي الحياة مغ الله الحقيقي*

لقد عرفنا *الطريق* *والحق والحياة* في شخص السيد المسيح/الله الذي في الجسد من أجل خلاصنا. 

لم يجرؤ إنسان أو نبي أن يقول :" «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. " سوى السيد المسيح.

لو آمنت بالمسيح أنه إبن الله الذي تجسد من أجل أن يخلصك من النار الأبدية فلا خوف عليك يا أخ *باحث *من النار لأن الله لم يُعٍّدُها للإنسان بل لأبليس وأتباعه.

صلي الى الرب الأله بقلب متواضع وخاشع أن يرشدك الى الحق.  لا تَخْفِ عليه ما يدور ف ذهنك من أمور وافكار.  ضعها أمامه وقل له يا رب أنا محتاج ليدك أن ترفعني من سقوطي ومحتاج أن أعرفك واقبلك الهي ومخلصي. والرب سيظهر لك إرادته وفقا لصدق طلبك.

أم الحديث عن الزنا وشرب الخمر والقمار فما هي سوى افكار من الشيطان وستتحرر منها عندما تتعرف على الرب يسوع المسيح.

الرب ينور طريقك


----------



## أَمَة (31 مايو 2010)

هذا الموضوع يخص *الباحث *
لذلك يرجى 
من الأخ *ملحد *عدم تشتيته بمشاركاته التي تدعو الى الإلحاد  
ومن الإخوة المباركين عدم الرد على مشاركاته.

بل اتركوا الأمر للإشراف ​


----------



## باحث 99 (31 مايو 2010)

اشكركم على تكاتفكم معي

كيف يريد مني الله ان اصدق ان فيني روحه وان المسيح صلب لأجلي

هذا كلام لا يوجد عليه دليل

فلو آتى رجل اخر وقال نفس هذا الكلام فيجب ايضا ان اصدقه

لان لا يوجد فرق في القضيتين ,, والايمان القلبي ليس دليل على صحه الدين

لان كل الاديان كذلك 

لم اقل اني سأعيش لاجل الزنا او الخمر 

كل ماقلته اني سأفعلهن لان الميول للجنس الاخر غريزة في الانسان وكل ما افعله اني اقوم بتلبيه هذه الغريزة 

لم اهين الله ولم اذله ,, فانا لبيت غريزتي 

ولايوجد فيني روح الله ولا شي ,,, هذا كلام تقولونه انتم فقط ,,,,,,, انا لا أصدقه

واكرر ان غياب الدليل هو الدليل 

فالله موجود نعم ,, قد يحاسبنا لا أستبعد

لكن يحاسبني على اني مارست الجنس بموافقه الطرف الاخر

او يحاسبني لاني شربت الخمر ولم اعتدي على احد

او يحاسبني لاني لم اؤمن بالمسيح وانا جئت بعده 2000 سنه

فهذا خطأ ,, انا لا اؤمن ان الله يحاسبني لكن ان كان سيحاسبني فلن يحاسبني الا على الشر فقط

المهم اكرر السؤال , عندما اؤمن بالله واحترمه ولا اؤمن بأنن طريقه المسيحيه

واعيش حياتي عادي لكن لا اظلم مثقال ذرة ,, هل هذا يؤدي بي للجحيم


----------



## dimitrios (31 مايو 2010)

يا أخي باحث,
الدينونة أولاً و أخيراً هي محبة الله هذه المحبة هي ستكون فرح و هي ستكون عزاب. هذه المحبة ستكون تعزية كما أنها ستكون نارة آكلة.
الموضوع شبيه بأشعة الشمس أشعة الشمس تحرقكك إن أنت جلست لمدة طويلة دون أن تضع حماية على جسدك كما أن نفس أشعة الشمس هذه تعطيك لون جميل إن أنت إستعملت الوقاية الصحيحة.
المسيحية ليست مجرد دين إنها حياة. الله محبة و أي شيء لا يتوافق مع المحبة لا يتوافق مع الله.
أخي المسيح هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة.
إن كنت تؤمن بالله كما تقول فإطلب من الله أن يساعدك لكي تشعر بمحبته.
إن المحبة تبني.
سلام و محبة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 مايو 2010)

باحث 99 قال:


> اشكركم على تكاتفكم معي
> 
> كيف يريد مني الله ان اصدق ان فيني روحه وان المسيح صلب لأجلي
> 
> ...


 




> ولايوجد فيني روح الله ولا شي ,,, هذا كلام تقولونه انتم فقط ,,,,,,, انا لا أصدقه


 
لا تصدقه طبعا لانه يدينك كما قولت سابقا





> والايمان القلبي ليس دليل على صحه الدين



و من قال لك اننا لا نعمل العقل في الايمان

*فَأَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ بِرَأْفَةِ اللهِ أَنْ تُقَدِّمُوا أَجْسَادَكُمْ ذَبِيحَةً حَيَّةً مُقَدَّسَةً مَرْضِيَّةً عِنْدَ اللهِ عِبَادَتَكُمُ الْعَقْلِيَّةَ.*





> المهم اكرر السؤال , عندما اؤمن بالله واحترمه ولا اؤمن بأنن طريقه المسيحيه
> 
> واعيش حياتي عادي لكن لا اظلم مثقال ذرة ,, هل هذا يؤدي بي للجحيم


 
ردينا عليك اكثر من مره اخي السائل عموما الكتاب واضح


*اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ*​ 

*وَنَحْنُ قَدْ نَظَرْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَ الاِبْنَ مُخَلِّصاً لِلْعَالَمِ. *​


​*مَنْ لَهُ الاِبْنُ فَلَهُ الْحَيَاةُ، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ ابْنُ اللهِ فَلَيْسَتْ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ. *​ 

*كُلُّ مَنْ تَعَدَّى وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي تَعْلِيمِ الْمَسِيحِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ اللهُ. وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي تَعْلِيمِ الْمَسِيحِ فَهَذَا لَهُ الآبُ وَالابْنُ جَمِيعاً. *​ 


*كلمه الله واضحه*​ 
*سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## tawfik jesus (1 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم ....
انا فاهم عليك 
لميول الة الجنس الاخر لا عيب فيه ولكن العيب ان لم يكن هنالك حدود فالحدود لصالحك اولا ثم لصالح المجتمع.
فأن تميل  للأخرين فقط من اجل المتعة  وتدني نفسك فأعلم انك تبيع نفسك ولكن ان ملتَ بشطل لائق فلا عيب فيه اي ليس من اجل المتعة بل من اجل  السر المقدس الذي اعطانا اياه الله اي الزواج والتكاثر انا اقول لك, الميول لا عيب فيه فيوماً ما ستبني عائلة ويكون لك اولاد ان شاء الله ولكن الميول بحدود.
فأن كنت  على حذو الارتباط .. لنقل , بها  فهنالك شروط ايضا .......

من جهة اخرى,
على الانسان ان يكبح نفسه لصالح نفسه, اتركك من النار والسماء بما انك لا تقدر ان تؤمن بها ... انظر الى حياتك بعد ذلك الميول المتقدم من اجل المتعة فقط . ما الذي سيحصل ؟  سيُترك فراغ في نفسك  عميق ممكن ان يؤدي الى اليأس وعدم التمتع بالحياة  فالتمتع بالحياة هو السعادة وليس الغرائز التي تنتهي ببضع دقائق فهذه الدقائق ممكن ان تؤثر عليك سنوات وسنوات

وبالنسبة لموضوع "كيف تؤمن بالمسيبح وقد جئت بعده ب 200 سنة "
يا اخي الحبيب,
المسيح ليس فقط  قبل 2000 سنة بل هو  في كل الدهور وفوق كل الدهور وقبل كل الدهور
المسيح هو المحبة 
المسيح نحن نعيشه
فان امنت بالمحبة امنت بالمسيح !


وكيف لك ان تؤمن بالله وتحترمه ولا تسر على طريق الله ؟؟ كيف ؟
هذا الكلام منافي للعقل والمنطق,
فأحترام الله يعني احترام نفسك , فأن كنت تحترم نفسك فأنت تحترم الله
وان كنت تؤمن بالمحبة فأنت تؤمن بالله ,فالله محبة
هذه هي العقيدة المسيحية بحد ذاتها ! فكيف تريد ان تؤمن بها وان لا تؤمن بها ؟ اي كأنك تقول اريد ان اؤمن  بالمطر وان لا اؤمن بالغيوم ! فأن كنت تؤمن بوجود المطر فانت تؤمن بوجود الغيوم ! 

اتمنى تكون فهمت علي وممنوع التردد في الاسئلة !


----------



## tawfik jesus (1 يونيو 2010)

اسف لوجود اغلاط املائية لسرعة الكتابة ...


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2010)

باحث 99 قال:


> كيف يريد مني الله ان اصدق ان فيني روحه وان المسيح صلب لأجلي
> 
> هذا كلام لا يوجد عليه دليل
> ولايوجد فيني روح الله ولا شي ,,, هذا كلام تقولونه انتم فقط ,,,,,,, انا لا أصدقه


 

الدليل موجود وهو انك لا تزال على قيد الحياة.... أنت تعيش بروح الله، ويوم تعود روحك لخالقها يكون قد فات الوقت لتغيير كلامك.

المزامير الأصحاح 104
29 تَحْجُبُ وَجْهَكَ فَتَرْتَاعُ. تَنْزِعُ أَرْوَاحَهَا فَتَمُوتُ وَإِلَى تُرَابِهَا تَعُودُ.
30 تُرْسِلُ رُوحَكَ فَتُخْلَقُ. وَتُجَدِّدُ وَجْهَ الأَرْضِ.


----------

